# Wood Chip Roasters



## theonlytexaspete (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I was wondering if there were many Wood Chip Coffee Roasters in the UK? I know UE Coffee does? But just wondering anyone near Nottingham?

Thanks

Alexei


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Their website states they are the UK's first and only Artisan wood roasted coffee.

http://www.uecoffeeroasters.com


----------

